# Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?



## Hennemi (25. März 2016)

*Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Captain 240 von DeepCool. Ein Lüfter von der AiO ist ja sehr nervig! Er scheint wohl ein Lagerschaden o.ä. zu haben. Wenn ich den einschalte vibriert meine ganze Front .

Durch welche Lüfter kann ich die ersetzen?
*Ich benötige 2x 120mm, mit PWM.*

Habe die Kühlung in einem Cooltek W2 in der Front verbaut. Der Lufstrom ist wie folgt: 
Hinten einblasend mit einem Noiseblocker Eloop. 
Vorne zwei Lüfter ausblasend, durch den Radiator.


Kann ich vielleicht noch was am Luftstrom verbessern? Ist Push oder Pull beim Radi besser?


Preislich dachte ich an *~30€ +-10€* für die Lüfter (je günstiger umso besser)


Vielen Dank

Gruß
Hennemi

Edit: Kann man den Radiator irgendwie entkoppeln, damit die Front nicht mehr vibriert?


----------



## Ion (25. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS

Die sollen wohl "wie gemacht" sein für Radi´s. Sind durch den Rahmen auch entsprechend entkoppelt, dann vibriert auch nichts mehr 
Hier gibts alle Infos: Noiseblocker NB BlackSilent Pro 12 mm


----------



## Narbennarr (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

NB aber nur, wenn man unempfindlich gegen Klackern ist 

Silikonrahmen gibts bei aquatuning zu kaufen, damit entkoppelt man jeden Lüfter


----------



## Hennemi (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> NB aber nur, wenn man unempfindlich gegen Klackern ist



Ich wollte ja eigentlich vom klackern weg..

Gibt es da vielleicht noch eine bessere Wahl?


----------



## Ion (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> NB aber nur, wenn man unempfindlich gegen Klackern ist



Und die Klackern weil ..?
Ich meine, ich hatte ja schon weitaus billigere Lüfter verbaut und die haben auch nicht geklackert.
Oder anders gefragt: Warum sollten die mit der Community von Hardwareluxx nen Lüfter entwickeln der klackert?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

Ich glaub die ehrliche Antwort ist hier nicht erwünscht 

Die "älteren" Lager von NB sind jedenfalls noch etwas anfällig für Nebengeräusche. Wenn man sehr leise 120er für Radiatoren sucht, dann läuft es meist auf Noctua hinaus. Die eLoop würden prinzipiell auch noch gehen, haben aber genau so ihre Eigenheiten (Probleme im Pull, manchmal sogar in der Horizontale, auf nächste Nähe ebenso etwas klackerig,...). Wenn der Rahmen nicht zu 100% abdichten muss, dann könnte man es auch noch mit einem F120MP von Phanteks probieren. Die sind eigentlich auch sehr laufruhig, jedenfalls die neueren schwarzen.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*



Ion schrieb:


> Und die Klackern weil ..?
> Ich meine, ich hatte ja schon weitaus billigere Lüfter verbaut und die haben auch nicht geklackert.
> Oder anders gefragt: Warum sollten die mit der Community von Hardwareluxx nen Lüfter entwickeln der klackert?



Weil das Lager der Blacksilent pro und Multiframes einfach mies ist.
Nur weil die sich irgenwelche Stimmen aus der HWLX Community holen ist da ja nicht sofort was gutes.

Interessiert halt nicht jeden das sie Klackern, vielen fällts nicht auf. Ich finds mieserabel was NB da abliefert. Nur die eloops haben ein gescheites Lager! Welches...keine Ahnung


----------



## Hennemi (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

Also würde ich jetzt die Phanteks PH-F120MP (in schwarz) ausprobieren.

Oder spricht gegen die auch was? ^^
Das die eventuell nicht richtig abschließen stört mich wenig, die jetzigen schließen ja auch nicht richtig ab und die CPU bleibt kühl..


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

Kannst du machen


----------



## Hennemi (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

Super, Danke!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

Und bitte Rückmeldung geben,
ob du mit dem Ergebnis auch zufrieden bist!


----------



## Hennemi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für AiO / entkopplung möglich?*

So, die Lüfter wurden heute geliefert und natürlich sofort ausprobiert .

Von der Lautstärke her finde ich sie bis 65% Drehgeschwindigkeit gut, danach sind sie mir, wie eigentlich alle Lüfter, zu laut - ist ja nur gut das sie nicht so schnell drehen müssen .
Die Temperaturen sind Idle 2 Grad kühler, unter Last ist kein Unterschied vorhanden, da ich ja die Pumpe runter geregelt habe. Würde ich die aufdrehen könnte ich es sicher besser beurteilen, sehe da aber kein Handlungsbedarf.

Werde die Lüfter auf jedenfall weiter empfehlen


----------

